# Butcher Block Benchtop



## new2wood (Aug 10, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone uses a butcher block counter blank for their workbench top. The local Menards has them on a three day sale with a $80 rebate. I don't have much room in my garage, and had an idea for making a collapsable work surface. Pros, Cons, opinions? Thanks, Chris


----------



## Dakkar (Feb 14, 2013)

I haven't done that myself, but the idea seems appealing until you start comparing prices, I think. I read an interesting thread recently in the subject: Workbench Thoughts - Ikea Countertops?


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

Is it actual butcher block with the end grain facing up? That would be a bear to plane or flatten.


----------



## Woodmaster1 (Apr 26, 2011)

They would make a great workbench. They are heavy so making a collapsable bench would be something to consider. I have a 2 1/4" x 2'x6' maple workbench and it is very heavy.


----------



## toolie (Mar 16, 2011)

my dad got a table form the new york university medical school years ago, the top of which was 2X4s on edge glued together. it was supported by 4X4s at the corners and was quite heavy. it went away long before i became interested in WW, but i still remember that it was as solid as a chunk of steel. if that BB table counter blank is thick enough, it'll make a wonderful work surface, provided it's supported well enough.


----------



## bernwood (Aug 19, 2010)

If you decide to make your bench out of 2X4's, do yourself a big favor. 2X4's are rounded a bit on their edges and if you stick them together, you'll have to plane down alot before getting your work surface. Some one in another post suggested to rip that rounded off edge on your table saw prior to assembly… makes a lot of sense to me.

I love workbenches so I snoop when I see the word in any thread. I've seen some nice folding benches (leg folds and some on a hinge secured to a wall. If you go folding, make sure it's secured firmly while set up


----------



## Bieser (Oct 30, 2012)

I have used a blank butcher block top for my work bench purchased from woodcraft. I believe most of the major woodworking sales places get them all from the same company, as may Menards. I think you will have good luck with it over the years.


----------

